# Defined Details - Audi A4 Avant S-Line



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

*Defined Details - Audi A4 S-Line Avant*​
First of all apologise for the lack of write and to the owner of the car. Due to the time scales involved. But due to health reason it was unavoidable.

Stuart a forum member contacted us to carry out a correction detail on his new car as we had previously detailed is previous car. A lovely A4 S Line. So we knew this newly acquired car would be top drawers as usual. Stuart had informed us that he would also like to participate in the correction detail and booked our 1 to 1 service as before.

The car was treated to the usual wash process and decontamination of the paint prior to being inspected and paint reading take and noted. As you will see even Brand new cars can have very low readings. So be wary of this, when taking a polisher to your car.
We then started to assess the paint and tried out various polish and pad combos. Working from the least aggressive up. We settled on Menz PO85RD 3.02 on a 3m polishing pad. Followed up with Stuart using PO85RD on a blue 3m finishing pad.
Both Dave and I worked the correction stage of defect removal, monitoring paint removal rates and leave of correct. 2 pea size drops of polish per 15x15 inch area. Spreading at 600Rpm, before moving up to1200 Rpm to generate a little heat in the polish and panel. This has the benefits of getting the abrasives more evenly spread and turning the lubricates in Menz polish more oily in nature. Prior to moving up to 1500Rpm. The polish was the fully worked till the lubricates where almost spent or the defects where removed. Before backing back the pressure and bring down the speed of the machine. No jewelling was done at this stage. As this would be carried out by Stuart the owner.

Bonnet before































As you can see there are very little in the way of swirls. But there was a distinct lack of clarity and a slight milkyness to the clear. UV damage. The deeper RDS where once again treated with a 4 inch spot pad with 3.02 and only locally where required. To conserve the clearcoat as much as possible.











 Stuart then refined the finish. Spreading the polish at 600rpm, then moving upto 1200. Again to generate a little heat in the polish and panel before moving up to 1500rm and fully working the polish till. Nothing but an oily haze was left on the surface. Backing back the pressure and speed of both machine and hand movement. This was continued for approximate 3 to 4 passes. Before further reducing speed of hand and machine and back off pressure so more. This resulted in these finished shots after the usual wipe down.

Bonnets afters.








































 Dave and I split up where I carried on down the nearside and Dave the offside correcting and monitoring the paint as we went. Poor old Stuart jumping from side to side refining and jewelling the finish.

Front N/S Wing
Before.


















































After.







































N/S Front Door
Before.








































And not forgetting the skirts.





















As already mention previously some readings where very low and extreme care had to be taken when correcting these panels.





















Afters.






































































N/S Rear Door.
Before.




























































After.






































































N/S Rear ¾.
Before.






































































After.






































































O/S Front Wing.
Before






























After








































O/S Front Door.
Before




























































After.




























































O/S Rear Door.
Before


















































After


















































O/S Rear ¾.
Before




























































After






































































Tailgate only afters




















It was get rather late in the evening when the car was completed and we took a few inside shots just in case light was an issue outside. As the sun was already very low in the sky. But hope you have enjoyed this details as much as well did working on it. I also wish to thank Stuart for his return custom and look forward to seeing you once more in the future.

Enjoy the completed pictures and thanks once more for reading this post.
Regards Gordon.


















































































































































































































​









L.S.P- Colly 476.
Tyres - Espuma rd50
Windows- AS Clear glass
Trims - Cg New look trim
Wheels - FK 1000p


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Bet he was well pleased with that.Makes me want to do my van proper.If i did not cost about £200 in deisel id pop up for day for it doing.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Gordon

Another good detail and write up (pic up )

A guy uo the road from me has the self same car/colour combo and his never looks that glossy - his is dull and lifeless in comparison


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic work as always you guys!

The old pretenders showing the young un's how it's done! 

Love it. Hope things are well Gordon.


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice turn around. :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice correction guys with minimal clearcoat removal! :thumb:

The red paint looks superb in the finished photos! 

Did I miss the LSP used? 

Alan W


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

great work gordon, top job.

hope you didnt leave a massive sheet of thick no touch foam on the ground after washing like we did on the open day :lol:


----------



## Rick74 (May 31, 2009)

Excellant work again Gordon :thumb:looked great in the finished pics,bet the owner was happy.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Thank you for doing the write up on this one, Gordon. Was a pleasure to work on this car, one of the highlights of my time in detailing this one thanks to the great banter throughout the day as well as the results and the car


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

stunning work guys


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work..


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work lads :thumb:

Nice to see you back Gordon (and you too Dave)


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

gally said:


> Fantastic work as always you guys!
> 
> The old pretenders showing the young un's how it's done!
> 
> Love it. Hope things are well Gordon.


Thanks Kev.Yes doing well and only just started taking booking. Which I am glad to say. I have eventually caught up on.:thumb:



Alan W said:


> Nice correction guys with minimal clearcoat removal! :thumb:
> 
> The red paint looks superb in the finished photos!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up Alan. Out of practise I guess :lol:. But will soon get into the swing of the write up once more. Loads to come.



CraigQQ said:


> great work gordon, top job.
> 
> hope you didnt leave a massive sheet of thick no touch foam on the ground after washing like we did on the open day :lol:


Not this time Craig. Dont do new fangled things. Unless the ground breaking or offer more.



Dave KG said:


> Thank you for doing the write up on this one, Gordon. Was a pleasure to work on this car, one of the highlights of my time in detailing this one thanks to the great banter throughout the day as well as the results and the car


Your welcome as ever. Chat soon.:thumb:

Thanks for all the positive comments they are much appreciated as always.
Gordon.


----------



## tartanhaggis (Jan 3, 2011)

Cracking job lads....
Engine should be running by monday night Gordon, so may pop down on Saturday for a chat and rebook the car.it also gives me a chance to run the engine in a wee bit :thumb::thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

tartanhaggis said:


> Cracking job lads....
> Engine should be running by monday night Gordon, so may pop down on Saturday for a chat and rebook the car.it also gives me a chance to run the engine in a wee bit :thumb::thumb:


So glad to hear that M8. Cars can be such a let down from time to time. :lol:But glad you got it sorted to nice a car not to thou. Look forward to seeing you again. :thumb:

Will text you in a min.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Great job....and good to see your well again Gordon


----------



## vxlfan (Oct 6, 2009)

Gordon,

cracking job on this one from you & Dave, as well as the owner. :thumb: Been waiting a while to see it - but well worth it ! Can vouch for the crack myself with you guys on 1-2-1 sessions !!!

Will txt u this week to catch up. :wave:


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Stunning results as always from Gordon and Dave :thumb::thumb:



Looking forward to catching up on wed Gordon


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

wedgie said:


> Looking forward to catching up on wed Gordon


The lads coming home :thumb: Cya then m8.


----------



## dionysg (Mar 15, 2011)

Great work ...


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Great work as ever, and really good to hear you're getting back into the swing of things :thumb:

All the best and speak soon no doubt,

Andrew


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

stunning work lads


----------



## h13ulk (Oct 31, 2008)

top drawer as usual gordan and dave. and that car is stunning


----------

